# Montags ist nicht so gut, donnerstags passt ganz gut



## elroy

In einem Video zur deutschen Grammatik kamen folgende Sätze als Beispiel für die Verwendung von "montags, dienstags, etc." vor:

_Hmm, ich sollte wirklich einen regelmäßigen Termin finden, um an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten. Montags ist nicht so gut, da ist immer so viel zu tun, nicht so gut für kreatives Arbeiten. Dienstags, dienstags hab ich zu viele Meetings, das passt nicht. Mittwochs habe ich auch so viele Termine, aber donnerstags, ja, donnerstags passt ganz gut. _

Die unterstrichenen Beispiele haben mich überrascht, denn ich dachte, man könne diese Form nur als Adverb, nicht als Substantiv, verwenden.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Ist das nur umgangssprachlich, oder auch standardsprachlich möglich? Schreibt man das groß oder klein? (Instinktiv kommt mir Großschreibung sinnvoller, aber das ist vielleicht nur deswegen so, weil ich die Form bisher nur für adverbial verwendbar gehalten hatte.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Montags" und "donnerstags" können keine Substantive sein, sind hier immer noch Adverbien. Sie beziehen sich auf ausgelassene Sätze. Standardsprachlich, finde ich, gehört noch ein "es" als Korrelat zu einem (hier ausgelassenen) Nebensatz dazu. In der vorliegenden Form sieht es für mich nach Umgangssprache aus. Standardsprachlich: "Montags ist es nicht so gut, ..."; "..., donnerstags passt es ganz gut."


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Sie beziehen sich auf ausgelassene Sätze.


Welche Sätze hältst Du für ausgelassen?


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Montags ist nicht so gut


... halte ich für umgangssprachlich (nicht nur _montags_, sondern auch _ist nicht so gut_). Optional könnte man schreiben

Der Montag passt nicht so gut ...
Montage eignen sich nicht so gut ...



elroy said:


> donnerstags passt ganz gut.


... dito.

Der Donnerstag passt ganz gut.
Donnerstag wäre ein geeigneter Termin.


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> "Montags" und "donnerstags" können keine Substantive sein, sind hier immer noch Adverbien. Sie beziehen sich auf ausgelassene Sätze. Standardsprachlich, finde ich, gehört noch ein "es" als Korrelat zu einem (hier ausgelassenen) Nebensatz dazu. In der vorliegenden Form sieht es für mich nach Umgangssprache aus. Standardsprachlich: "Montags ist es nicht so gut, ..."; "..., donnerstags passt es ganz gut."


Ich stimme dem zu, würde aber in dieser Konstruktion auf "es" verzichten.

Der Bezug ist ja: "Ich sollte einen regelmäßigen Termin finden". Der ausgelassene Satzteil lautet also "(Ein regelmäßiger Termin) *montags* ist nicht so gut ...". Da das vollständige Subjekt "ein regelmäßiger Termin (montags)" impliziert ist, wäre ein "es" meiner Meinung nach in dieser Konstruktion störend.

Vorziehen würde ich aber "passt es": "Montags passt es nicht so gut". Dieses "es" bezieht sich weiterhin auf den regelmäßigen Termin, aber eher allgemein.

Als Beispiel in einem Grammatikvideo finde ich diese Konstruktion allerdings eher ungünstig, obwohl ich sie akzeptabel finde.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> man könne diese Form nur als Adverb, nicht als Substantiv


Noch mal klargestellt: Es sind hier Adverbien. Es sind keine Substantive.

Die Sätze sind idiomatisch und ich halte sie auch nicht für falsch oder umgangssprachlich im Sinne von nicht-standardsprachlich. Einfach nur Alltagsdeutsch.



elroy said:


> donnerstags passt ganz gut


Adverbialkonstruktionen oder andere Satzglieder vor "passt" sind doch völlig üblich.

_Morgen um acht passt mir gut.
Erst schwimmen, dann Sauna passt immer.
Ein Franzbrötchen zum Frühstück passt perfekt._


----------



## bearded

Sowkas #6 hat mich ein wenig verdutzt: denn bis dahin  neigte ich dazu,  διαφορετικός' Deutung zuzustimmen ('es'  notwendig auf Standarddeutsch als Korrelat zu ausgelassenen zu-Nebensätzen):
Beispiel:  _montags ist es nicht so gut, bis spät zu schlafen_.
Dazu, dass der ausgelassene Teil auch ein implizites Subjekt wie ''ein regelmäßiger Termin'' sein könnte, war ich nicht gekommen.
Aber: kann man sich einen ausgelassenen Teil beliebig wählen/ausdenken?  
Übrigens: Sätze bzw. Satzteile, wo ausgelassene, zu erratende Teile notwendig sind, damit sie funktionieren, sind mir seit jeher unsympathisch.


----------



## berndf

Ich halte
_1. Montags passt nicht_ und
_2. Montags passt es _nicht
Weder semantisch noch syntaktisch für gleich oder auch nur ähnlich. Wenn man den Fragetest macht:
_1. Montags passt nicht - Was passt nicht? Montags passt nicht_ vs.
_2. Montags pass es nicht - Was passt nicht? Es passt nicht_ vs.
sieht man schon, dass _Montags _in 1. als Subjekt fungiert. Semantisch ist der Unterschied, dass die Verbaussage sich in 1 auf die Tatsache bezieht, dass ein Termin auf Montag gelegt wurde und in 2., dass an Montagen etwas unbestimmtes ein Problem darstellt. Pragmatisch sind Aussagen sehr nah bei einander und können i.d.R. zu dem selben kommunikativen Zweck verwendet werden. Nichtsdestoweniger bestehen schon syntaktische und semantische Unterschiede und damit, die syntaktische Struktur in beiden Fällen als im Prinzip dieselbe anzusehen mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass in 1. das unbestimmte Subjekt ausgelassen wird, machen wir es uns m.E. zu einfach.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe es wie Berndf in #9.

Das Subjekt eines Satzes "passt / passt nicht" können auch andere Konstruktionen sein, nicht nur Substantive.


----------



## elroy

Würdet Ihr in einem formellen Brief „Montags passt mir gut für einen regelmäßigen Termin“ schreiben?


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Das Subjekt eines Satzes "passt / passt nicht" können auch andere Konstruktionen sein, nicht nur Substantive.





berndf said:


> sieht man schon, dass _Montags _in 1. als Subjekt fungiert


Also auch Adverbien/Adverbiale können demnach als Subjekte fungieren...  Würde es auch für ''am Montag'' statt ''montags'' gelten?  _Am Montag ist nicht gut / am Montag passt nicht... _klingt etwas seltsam (in meinen Ohren zumindest). Da müsste ich mir  wirklich irgend ein anderes Subjekt ausdenken.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> am Montag passt nicht


Das klingt für mich falsch.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Würdet Ihr in einem formellen Brief „Montags passt mir gut für einen regelmäßigen Termin“ schreiben?


Nein.

Montags wäre ein geeigneter regelmäßiger Termin (wobei mir auch wieder _montags _nicht so gut gefällt).

Vielleicht: Einen regelmäßigen Termin könnte ich montags einrichten.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Also auch Adverbien/Adverbiale können demnach als Subjekte fungieren...


Ich weiß es nicht. Die andere Interpretation wäre es, _montags_ als elliptisch für _den Termin montags abzuhalten_ oder ähnliches anzusehen. Infinitivklauseln können auf jeden Fall als Subjekt fungieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Infinitivkonstrukte und Subjektsätze sind bekannte Alternativen für Substantive als Subjekt. Aber Adverbien scheinen es manchmal ja auch zu tun... müsste man noch mal gründlicher drüber nachdenken.


----------



## bearded

Für mich bedeutet_ montags _''am Montag''.  Den obigen Beiträgen glaube ich entnehmen zu können, dass 
_montags passt nicht_ akzeptabel ist (#8), aber
_am Montag passt nicht_  hingegen nicht akzeptabel ist (#12)
Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> Für mich bedeutet_ montags _''am Montag''.


Das ist für mich keine genaue Entsprechung, denn "am Montag" bedeutet für mich "an einem bestimmten Montag" (entweder ist damit der bevorstehende Montag gemeint oder ein bestimmter Montag, der vorher erwähnt wurde), während "montags" sich auf "beliebige Montage" bezieht.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> "am Montag" bedeutet für mich "an einem bestimmten Montag''


Ist es unbedingt so?
''Jeden Tag schlafe ich bis spät, aber am Montag kommt die Putzfrau leider  (immer) um 7 Uhr''.
 Wenn ''immer'' fehlt, versteht man nur ''diesen Montag''?

Ich finde übrigens im WR-Wörterbuch folgenden Beispielsatz:


> Am Montag fängt die Arbeit an


Bedeutet das nur ''nächsten Montag'' - oder kann man auch ''jeden Montag'' verstehen?


----------



## Sowka

Ja, ich hätte sagen sollen "ohne Kontext oder weiteren Zusatz". Für mich macht das "immer" den Unterschied.

Das WR-Beispiel verstehe ich als "nächsten Montag".


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> Das ist für mich keine genaue Entsprechung, denn "am Montag" bedeutet für mich....


OK, ich sehe den Unterschied dankend ein. Aber meine Frage lt. #17 kann vielleicht trotzdem bestehen bleiben.
''Montags (=an Montagen) passt nicht'' : annehmbar?
''Am Montag (=nächsten Montag) passt nicht'' : unannembar?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Hmm, ich sollte wirklich einen regelmäßigen Termin finden, um an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten. Montags ist nicht so gut, da ist immer so viel zu tun, nicht so gut für kreatives Arbeiten. Dienstags, dienstags hab ich zu viele Meetings, das passt nicht. Mittwochs habe ich auch so viele Termine, aber donnerstags, ja, donnerstags passt ganz gut.





διαφορετικός said:


> Sie beziehen sich auf ausgelassene Sätze.





elroy said:


> Welche Sätze hältst Du für ausgelassen?


Die gemeinte Tätigkeit heisst "an neuen Video-Ideen arbeiten". Die vervollständigten Sätze könnten also z.B. wie folgt lauten:

Montags an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten, ist nicht so gut, da ist [...]
Montags ist es nicht so gut, an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten, da ist [...]
[...] aber donnerstags, ja, donnerstags an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten, passt ganz gut.
[...] aber donnerstags, ja, donnerstags passt es ganz gut, an neuen Video-Ideen zu arbeiten.



Sowka said:


> Der ausgelassene Satzteil lautet also "(Ein regelmäßiger Termin) *montags* ist nicht so gut ...".


So kann man es auch interpretieren. Allerdings wird mir hier nicht deutlich, ob "montags" wirklich ein Adverb ist, denn es fehlt ein Verb oder ein ganzer Satz, worauf es sich bezieht. Der ergänzte Satz "Ein regelmässiger Termin, der montags stattfindet, ist nicht so gut ..." sagt wohl dasselbe aus.



bearded said:


> Für mich bedeutet_ montags _''am Montag''. Den obigen Beiträgen glaube ich entnehmen zu können, dass
> _montags passt nicht_ akzeptabel ist (#8), aber
> _am Montag passt nicht_ hingegen nicht akzeptabel ist (#12)
> Wie ist das möglich?


Ich finde beide Varianten einigermassen akzeptabel. Beide sind aufgrund der Auslassung nicht schön. Es ist wohl nur Gewöhnungssache. Die Zahl der Wörter oder Silben spielt vielleicht auch eine Rolle.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Würdet Ihr in einem formellen Brief „Montags passt mir gut für einen regelmäßigen Termin“ schreiben?





Frieder said:


> Nein.
> 
> Montags wäre ein geeigneter regelmäßiger Termin (wobei mir auch wieder _montags _nicht so gut gefällt).
> 
> Vielleicht: Einen regelmäßigen Termin könnte ich montags einrichten.


Mir ging es nur um die Struktur "_montags_ als Subjekt", die Dein erstes Beispiel ja tatsächlich aufweist. Allerdings sagst Du, dass es Dir "nicht so gut gefällt". Mir geht es darum, ob "_montags_ als Subjket" auch in formellen Kontexten zulässig ist. 

Anderes Beispiel:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,

wie Sie wissen, möchten wir einen regelmäßigen wöchentlichen Termin für die Planung des Bauprojektes feststellen und müssen dafür einen passenden Wochentag finden. Wir haben alle betroffenen Mitarbeiter dazu befragt, und montags erwies sich bei den allermeisten als passend. Können wir den Montag also bereits festhalten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jürgen Steinkopf _

Alternativen:
_...und montags scheint den allermeisten zu passen.
...und montags passt den allermeisten gut._

Für mich hören sich alle Varianten in diesem Fall ziemlich schlecht an und sehen mit Kleinschreibung auch noch schlechter aus.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> _und montags erwies sich bei den allermeisten als passend.[...]
> ...und montags scheint den allermeisten zu passen.
> ...und montags passt den allermeisten gut._
> 
> Für mich hören sich alle Varianten in diesem Fall ziemlich schlecht an und sehen mit Kleinschreibung auch noch schlechter aus.


Ich muss zugeben, dass deine drei Beispiele für mich unauffällig aussehen, d.h. ich habe mich wohl daran gewöhnt, solches im Standarddeutschen zu lesen oder zu hören, und finde es auch leicht verständlich. Im Beispiel mit "erwies" passt kein "es" dazu; in den anderen beiden Fällen würde ich noch ein "es" hinzufügen ("scheint es", "passt es"), aber es geht auch ohne.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> ...und montags scheint den allermeisten zu passen.
> ...und montags passt den allermeisten gut.


Klingt gut für mich. Ich sehe da kein Problem.



bearded said:


> ''Montags (=an Montagen) passt nicht'' : annehmbar?
> ''Am Montag (=nächsten Montag) passt nicht'' : unannehmbar?


Ja, so fühlt es sich für mich an.

Bedenke, dass "am Montag" für "an dem/diesem Montag" steht und nicht gleichbedeutend mit "montags" ist. 


bearded said:


> ''Jeden Tag schlafe ich bis spät, aber am Montag kommt die Putzfrau leider (immer) um 7 Uhr''.


Eigentlich denkt man sich spontan "kommender Montag" und wundert sich dann über "immer". Klar würde man das trotzdem verstehen, aber so richtig idiomatisch ist es nicht. Das ist schon der klassische Fall für "montags".

Ich würde sagen:

_...aber Montag kommt die Putzfrau schon um 7:00. <diesen Montag>
...aber montags kommt die Putzfrau schon um 7:00. <jeden Montag>_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Bedenke, dass "am Montag" für "an dem/diesem Montag" steht und nicht gleichbedeutend mit "montags" ist.


In der Schweiz ist das wohl weniger klar als anderswo. Im Dialekt gibt es "montags" gar nicht, und das färbt wohl auch auf das Verständnis der Standardsprache ab. "Am Montag" kann in der Schweiz durchaus "montags" bedeuten.

@Kajjo: Bleibt deine Abneigung gegen "Am Montag passt gut" dieselbe, wenn explizit ein einmaliger Termin gesucht wird, also z.B. ein "Termin am Montag"?


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> Bleibt deine Abneigung gegen "Am Montag passt gut" dieselbe, wenn explizit ein einmaliger Termin gesucht wird, also z.B. ein "Termin am Montag"?


Ja. Für mein Sprachgefühl muss das ein "es" ergänzt werden und das wiederum natürlich auch ein inhaltliches Korrelat haben.

_(Am) Montag passt es mir gut. <ein bestimmter Montag; es = unser Treffen / was auch immer wir vorhaben>_


----------

